# ?solid not runny info? CCD



## HoneyBeeGood (Mar 20, 2005)

I have been digging in forum and groups for almost a wk so I have something to say to folks who are asking me a lot of questions. This is the most useful....? stuff I have found. 

http://maarec.cas.psu.edu/ColonyCollapseDisorder.html

Now, the most fun stuff was media coverage announcing research that IT is sunspots, lost bees etc with an announcement date of April 1! That one you will have to search out for yourselves.

Stuck to the floor


----------

